# Go Kart



## HoboSyke (Oct 11, 2009)

I bought this the other day. I'm 28 but still find building lego fun and rewarding. After I built it today I took a couple of shots of it. I have a cool lego trail bike on order as well.. :thumbup:












Lighting was a 430ex set to 1/8 power and a 580ex speedlite set to 1/16 power.


----------

